# ستايل اسبوع الآلام 2009 هدية من موقع حامى الأيمان



## st-athanasios (4 أبريل 2009)

*​​​*





ستايل للأسبوع الألام للنسخ 3.8.0











بعض صور الأستايل









لروئية الأستايل على الطبيعة

من هنا

http://www.st-athanasios.com/vb/index.php

وطبعا تقدر تغير الهيدر لما يتاسب موقعك

رابط تحميل الأستايل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ftjdvt5zy4h​



*




*

*وكل عام وانتم بخير*

*حاشا لي أن أفتخر الا بصليب ربي و الهي ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووعه يا عاطف 

تسلم ايدك 

بجد كلمه رووووعه قليله جدا

 على الاستايل الاكثر من راااااائع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرااااائعه 
​


----------



## st-athanasios (4 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه يا عاطف
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ويبارك حياتك حبيبى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

*ستايل جميل جدااا

تسلم ايديك  st-athanasios

وربنا يباركك

​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

ستايل حلو جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكراا اخي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_بجد روعة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## st-athanasios (9 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ستايل جميل جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديك  st-athanasios
> 
> ...



كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## st-athanasios (9 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> ستايل حلو جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​



ويبارك حياتك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أبريل 2009)

استايل روعة شكرا ليك


----------



## st-athanasios (11 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> ستايل حلو جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​



ميرسى حبيبى لمرورك


----------



## st-athanasios (11 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراا اخي
> 
> ربنا يباركك



ويبارك حياتك


----------



## st-athanasios (11 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير ليك_
> _بجد روعة_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرسى حبيبى للتشجيع وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## st-athanasios (11 أبريل 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> استايل روعة شكرا ليك



وشكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك


----------



## st-athanasios (11 أبريل 2009)

دة عتاب لصاحب موقع يوليوس الأقفهصى

اولا انا عملت ستايل لأسبوع الألام وكتب على صور الأستايل اهداء من موقع حامى الأيمان

وانت غيرت فى الصور بتاعة الأستايل قلت ماشى مش حجبرك تحط اسم حامى الأيمان يمكن مش بتحبة

لكن كونك انك تمسح اسمى من تصميم انا عاملة مش حسمحلك 

فياريت تشيل البانر اللى حضرتك حاطة لأنى انا تعبت فية وانت حطيت اسمك علية 

دى انا بسميها سرقة

لأنى تعبت كتير فى عمل الصورة وانت مسحت اسمى من عليها وحطيت اسمك

اظن دة مش المفروض يحصل من صاحب منتدى ​


----------



## faris sd4l (11 أبريل 2009)

صراحة ستايل روعة و تمت اضافته داخل منتدى التصاميم المسيحية
ربنا يباركك اخوي و بنستنى ستايل العيد يلا ورجينا الهمة​


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

ستايل روعة تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## Thomas112004 (12 أبريل 2009)

الاستايل مش مظبوط


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

استايل حلو قوي 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## magood012 (14 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## st-athanasios (14 أبريل 2009)

thomas112004 قال:


> الاستايل مش مظبوط



اخى فى المسيح الأستايل ركبة اكثر من اربعين منتدى ومظبوط 

وانا قلت للنسخ 3.8.0 فقط


----------



## st-athanasios (16 أبريل 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> صراحة ستايل روعة و تمت اضافته داخل منتدى التصاميم المسيحية
> ربنا يباركك اخوي و بنستنى ستايل العيد يلا ورجينا الهمة​



ربنا يبارك حياتكم معانا فى الخدمة


----------



## st-athanasios (16 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> ستايل روعة تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



ميرسى حبيبى للتشجيع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

هايل


----------



## st-athanasios (10 مارس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 مارس 2010)

الرب يبارك


----------

